# Morning Star 2.3.07



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

Weather Permitting, Spot 25.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I got this from Monty today :Fish Report 1/31/07
Sanity Check ~ Going Fishing

Hi All,
Been jammed up with maintenance - the kind you have to fold yourself up and squeeze into the small places on a boat. 
Much better to get it done - keep things in good shape. 
Still work to do, but, if you don't mind the linoleum floor and trim missing, we are going fishing. A Saturday even!
2/3/07 We'll get underway at 7 and return at 3(ish). 16 folks sells out the boat. Crabs provided. No heat! Dress in layers...
With just a touch of luck we'll see some more of that CO2 enriched El Nino winter that I was really coming to like a few weeks back, but, for now, just Saturday. 
The forecast is, at present, for a diminishing West wind. May have to fish tight to the beach. That's OK with Toggin' though. The water temp has fallen 6 degrees since our last trip, but at 46, it's still well within the zone. That trip was good in the morning, dead into early afternoon and then came on great in the end. 
The minimum number of passengers for this trip is Zero. I'll tie her lose myself if I have too!
The spring sea bass season wasn't exactly the best last year; beat sitting on the bank though. Hard to say what kind of spring run we'll get this year. Anyway, the reservation 'book' is open from May 1st to November 30th. If you want to lock in some dates/spots it's near a slam dunk to get what you want now.
MARI, the Maryland Artificial Reef Initiative, keeps rolling along. It's a great thing to see MD get back into reef construction. I think reefs in the Bay will come to be seen as a key player in her restoration. And, it is called the Maryland Artificial Reef Initiative... Hopefully they'll remember their coastal kin.
When I first mentioned the Initiative, a fellow wrote and told me if I really supported the idea I would have included a link. Drats, he saw right through me!
http://www.ccamd.org/MARI/MARI_home.htm 
Every dime donated will make it more likely that this program gets legs. Make it happen! (It's a secure site now)
Meanwhile, back in West Ocean City Harbor, the Ocean City Reef Foundation has recently sunk 3 barge loads of heavy concrete rubble and a 55 foot steel boat. Quietly - no fanfare - just steadily putting good material in position. There's a fifty foot boat and another barge load of concrete in the immediate future. It's a program that works. And, since I really believe in this one, I'll include the link the first time! http://www.ocreeffoundation.com/main.html 
Might just go set up on some of those reefs this weekend...
Cheers!
Monty

Capt. Monty Hawkins

Party Boat "Morning Star"


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Report*

Longer report forthcoming....

Bottom line....it was an excellent trip. Life at all drops, but on the last drop and incredible number of big fish came up. 

Caught my Md. limit without too much trouble. My biggest for the day was 11lbs. Big Sam took the pool with a 14 lb monster.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> Longer report forthcoming....
> 
> Bottom line....it was an excellent trip. Life at all drops, but on the last drop and incredible number of big fish came up.
> 
> Caught my Md. limit without too much trouble. My biggest for the day was 11lbs. Big Sam took the pool with a 14 lb monster.


Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Old Linesides- Where about did they sink all that concrete in OC. I know you said west OC but where exactly?


----------

